# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Test and Deca Cycle - want to add Anavar

## newoldguy

Been on a Test e (500wk) and Deca (400wk) for the past 7 weeks. Feeling a lot stronger but have also gained a bit of water weight. I have read mixed posts concerning adding Anavar (I realize it is more for cutting) to the mix. 

I wanted to get the forums input on whether it is wise to switch from Deca to Anavar for the last 4 weeks of my 12 week cycle. If so, should I decrease my Test dosage? I would like to cut some of the water retention.

Or, is it smarter to stop the cycle at 8 weeks and wait 8 weeks before starting the var?

Any advice?

----------


## mxbrown

I'm still a noob but have read repeatedly that you want your test to be at least 1.5 - 2 times the amount of your deca . I'm placing an order this week for test E, deca, adex, hcg , caber and tamox. It's a ten week cycle then pct. 
For you water retention I'd suggest the adex at .5 ed. But you're so far along already...maybe anavar is the answer. There are a million ways to cycle and everyones body differs. Search the threads and google your question. You'll find all kinds of answers. But IMHO, anavar is a safe bet. And plz do proper PCT.

----------


## stpete

Those are long esters and stopping at 8 weeks is a bit short. I'd continue running things as planned and as mentioned, some adex would help. Save the var for another time imo. What does your PCT look like?

----------

